# the Job Market



## mando73 (May 3, 2016)

I need sources for the job market in Australia any help ?

# of people in the age of work .
# of unemployed people (All-male-female)
Top industries with job openings .. etc
Hottest and new jobs ..etc


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

mando73 said:


> I need sources for the job market in Australia any help ?
> 
> # of people in the age of work .
> # of unemployed people (All-male-female)
> ...


March 2016

Employed
8,180,400 in Full-time employment 
3,729,200 in Part-time employment

Unemployed
515,900 unemployed persons looking for full-time work 
208,400 unemployed persons looking for part-time work

Unemployment rate 5.7%.


----------



## mando73 (May 3, 2016)

JandE said:


> March 2016
> 
> Employed
> 8,180,400 in Full-time employment
> ...


Thanks for these valuable information. can you provide me a source where i find detailed information


----------

